# Corydoras species hardiness



## OneDaySale (Feb 9, 2008)

I obtained 3 corydoras melanistus and 3 corydoras metae 10 days ago from my LFS. They are all in a quarantine tank, except for one of the c. melanistus (woke up this am and he was dead). The two remaining c. melanistus are so sedate - remaining in the same corner of the tank all day.

Questions:
1) The c. metae seem so much more active than the c. melanistus - is this common? Are they just hardier? 
2) How long should these fish remain in quarantine now that one has died?

This qt tank has a box filter that had been running in my main tank for weeks, and I've done 40% water changes every other day.

Thanks!


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Sometimes it takes them time to get used to a new tank, but it's really not like any Cory to be inactive most of the time.

Are they eating okay?

Were they healthy when you got them; long barbels, plump and active in the store?

I would definitely keep them in the q-tank for another 3 - 4 (4 preferably) weeks to be sure everything is okay with them.


----------



## OneDaySale (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks Jan for the reply - the c. melanistus seemed active in the store, but the employee there had a difficult time getting them into the bag. They haven't been eating much, unlike the c. metae. You confirmed the bad news for me re the weeks in qt (sometimes it helps to hear it).

Any suggestions on foods to entice a feeding a reaction?

Thanks!


----------



## lauraleellbp (Jan 31, 2008)

Have you tried any live or frozen foods?

Mine love sinking catfish wafers, I use Hikari.


----------



## JustOneMore21 (Mar 19, 2007)

How big is the QT tank and are there alot of hiding places in it (plants, wood, rocks, something....)?

Also, Cories do much better in larger groups, but I understand if you already had some in the main tank and these are just adding to the group. I don't like to keep less than 6 Cories per species in a tank.

If the QT tank is very open with bright light, I'd suggest putting some plants in there (real or fake) and floating some to make the tank dimmer. Lowering the light tends to reduce stress.


Definitely try some frozen or live foods. Usually fish can't resist them. Then slowly wean them on some pellets or wafers.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Jan 31, 2008)

Hiya Kristen, fancy meeting you here!


----------



## trag (Jan 9, 2008)

Re: Cory activity

If you just say in front of my tank and looked at my corys, you'd swear they spend all day just sitting under a plant or the filter sponge. 

But...if you sneak up from the side, when no one has been in front of the tank for a little while, they're scootering all over the tank with their noses in the substrate and their cute little tails wiggling in the air..um, er, water--up in the water.

Anyway, the point is, just because corys aren't active when you watch them, doesn't mean that they are not active.

This five breed about once every two weeks, whether I want the eggs or not.


----------



## ranchwest (Jul 17, 2005)

This is a slightly gross reply, but....

I think fish should look healthy (as described above), eat normally and ...

poop normally. If they don't poop normally, they could have internal parasites, not be eating adequately or have other physical maladies. If the poop comes out long and light in color, this often means that the fish has had a problem but is getting better, in which case if their appetite is picking up I assume they'll probably be better in a week or two.

Sorry, but I've found that with fishkeeping sometimes we have to be somewhat direct on such issues.


----------



## JustOneMore21 (Mar 19, 2007)

Any update OneDaySale? How are the Cories doing?



lauraleellbp said:


> Hiya Kristen, fancy meeting you here!


 Hey!


----------

